# Thanks all for answering questions.



## jennikate (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all so just wanted say thanks for answering my question couple weeks ago. I made batch successful liq soap. its scented lemongrass and lavender and split between kitchen and bathroom happy dance. Happy soaping all.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hooray for successful batches!


----------

